# Small Eddy Merckx MXL and Corsa 0.1



## Marz

They arrived last week but I've only just come up for air. Had to pay customs and taxes so great bargains turned into good bargains, but they're fantastic.

These are the first small Merckx frames I've ever seen apart from the tutti frutti MXL that went for $USD2000 on ebay last year. Toomanybikes bought its sister Corsa Extra. I've measured the MXL twice and although Rashid stated it was a 53cm seat tube, it actually measures 52cm by me so the 53.3cm top tube works. Perfect!

Both frames have a few chips on the headtubes but otherwise they're very beautiful.

The most important question is, what colour bar tape for the MX Leader? I already have a yellow De Rosa with red tape and am hoping for a few ideas.


----------



## Guest

There is only 1 colour for bar tape.


White.

Unless you use Leather.

That Vlaanderen yellow scheme is how I'm going to have my Titanium Merckx painted. I love it.


----------



## singlecross

Glad you finally got your small MXL and I look forward to a full ride report on how it feels to you. I may yet pull the trigger sometime on a 54cm MXL but have gotten distracted by a new steel Independent Fabrications cross bike. Congrats.

Black tape and saddle.

singlecross


----------



## Marz

Thanks already. I thought you'd all be still asleep.

Yes I love white. Belgium Knee Warmers has a whole take on the white tape, black tape thing, something to do with winter and spring/summer seasons.

It's going to sport a black Regal, Cinelli bar and stem, Elite Inox cages, Centaur (that's what I've got now, although I'd prefer Chorus but maybe not the carbon) and Mavic OPs.

I apologise for not taking the opportunity in my initial posting to thank Innergel for the incredible energy he has expended on all of us. It could power a small city. Thanks a million Innergel.


----------



## Guest

Pay no attention to that Singlecross fellow,

White!


----------



## KayTee

toomanybikes said:


> There is only 1 colour for bar tape.
> 
> 
> White.


+1. White saddle, too, if you can score one that both fits and looks right. Please post photos of the builds. I, too, am very interested in your ride report on the MXL and a comparison between both rides.


----------



## singlecross

toomanybikes said:


> Pay no attention to that Singlecross fellow,
> 
> White!


Well, I would do red tape and saddle, but Marz didn't seem to want that combo again. Hence the black recommendation. Red would be best though...

singlecross


----------



## Marz

This is my current bike, maybe I can live with more red tape, already been through enough at customs, ha, ha.


----------



## KayTee

I've found it difficult to match red tapes to red paints, although if only a little of the accent painting is red, an exact match isn't as important. I use red tape on my IndyFab and have had trouble with it fading to an icky pinkish red. Nice job on the DeRosa, BTW - the tape and saddle are just the ride degree of red.


----------



## kjmunc

All white all the time......just don't buy it one package at a time. Once you know you're going white, try to score some discounts by buying a bunch at once and it makes it easier on the pocketbook.

Then again, it's not THAT much money at the end of the day and it looks world better than stodgy old black!

Awesome frames.......I am green with envy for all you folks who got such great frames!!


----------



## r_mutt

red seems natural as it matches the lettering, but since you already have a yellow bike with red tape... black in the next color that matches. 

don't get me wrong- i have to fight a natural inclination to put white tape on all my bikes. 

i aggree with 2MB, that yellow is fabulous!


----------



## Marz

Thanks for all your ideas and comments.

With respect to singlecross, black tape does seem stodgy, I'll wait until the last minute to decide between white, which I'm inclined towards, and red which does seem the natural colour. It's really not a big deal but it's fun.

Kay Tee, does your MXL look the same size as mine with that short head tube? What colour is yours?


----------



## KayTee

Marz said:


> Kay Tee, does your MXL look the same size as mine with that short head tube? What colour is yours?


1. Yes
2. White, of course! 

P.S. It does have a fork; I just don't have an image of it. Remember, this is the frameset I've never seen.


----------



## barry1021

*Both colors will be easy to match with Testors paint*



Marz said:


> They arrived last week but I've only just come up for air. Had to pay customs and taxes so great bargains turned into good bargains, but they're fantastic.
> 
> These are the first small Merckx frames I've ever seen apart from the tutti frutti MXL that went for $USD2000 on ebay last year. Toomanybikes bought its sister Corsa Extra. I've measured the MXL twice and although Rashid stated it was a 53cm seat tube, it actually measures 52cm by me so the 53.3cm top tube works. Perfect!
> 
> Both frames have a few chips on the headtubes but otherwise they're very beautiful.
> 
> The most important question is, what colour bar tape for the MX Leader? I already have a yellow De Rosa with red tape and am hoping for a few ideas.


or you can buy the Competition Red touch up from Serotta, it's a good match for Merckx red. Congrats

b21


----------



## innergel

Oh my. Marz, I am in LOVE with the yellow MXL. That is my favorite Merckx paint scheme. The Corsa ain't so bad either. I'm happy you finally got them in. I was just about to post a thread asking for pics of all the SA Merckx frames, and here they are!

Navy blue bar tape (assuming the accent color in the paint is dark blue). But white does not suck, ever. +1 on the matching saddle.


----------



## Marz

KayTee said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. White, of course!
> 
> P.S. It does have a fork; I just don't have an image of it. Remember, this is the frameset I've never seen.


That is too beautiful, if one can call a set of painted and welded tubes the 'b' word.


----------



## Marz

Forgot to mention. I'll most likely buy a new Campagnolo Record headset from Totalcycling because they're very cheap there but what I'd really love to put on the MXL is a 90s C-record headset with the rubber bands top and bottom.

Anyone have anything like that in their spare parts bin and need to dispose of it to a good home? I know I'd really appreciate it.

Innergel, dark blue is an inspired choice and in the end bar tape doesn't cost the world so I'll play around with the colour. Thanks again.


----------



## cannibal

*excellent purchase*



Marz said:


> They arrived last week but I've only just come up for air. Had to pay customs and taxes so great bargains turned into good bargains, but they're fantastic.
> 
> These are the first small Merckx frames I've ever seen apart from the tutti frutti MXL that went for $USD2000 on ebay last year. Toomanybikes bought its sister Corsa Extra. I've measured the MXL twice and although Rashid stated it was a 53cm seat tube, it actually measures 52cm by me so the 53.3cm top tube works. Perfect!
> 
> Both frames have a few chips on the headtubes but otherwise they're very beautiful.
> 
> The most important question is, what colour bar tape for the MX Leader? I already have a yellow De Rosa with red tape and am hoping for a few ideas.


Marz,
absolutely stunning machines, economically the white bar tape would compliment both bikes quite nicely imho. I like the leather or brown color tape idea already mentioned to accentuate the brown bottom bracket areas. 

Take good care in terms of maintenance of that gorgeous, gleaming chrome on the Corsa. Based on my experiences, it doesn't resist the passage of time very well, especially in a coastal environment where I reside.

You sound pretty stoked and focused to get these rigs built and ready to ride. I'm confident your expectations will be met and possibly exceeded once you ride a classic steel Eddy.


----------



## Marz

*It's ready*

Finished Rashid's small 52cm MX Leader just a minute ago and decided to go with the red tape after all. Officially I'm still waiting for the Centaur BB for Centaur cranks but was told Chorus 111mm will work so I'm waiting for that to arrive. Just can't wait to ride it so I've chosen to sideline the De Rosa for awhile and am using its Chorus crank and BB.

Tape is Fizik Microtex which is not the easiest to wrap
Cinelli Italian bend bars
Cinelli XE stem
Centaur (crankset eventually) groupset including seatpost
Regal (what else) saddle
Elite Inox cages
Mavic OP with 2007 Centaur hubs. I'll try my Protons later.

It feel quite heavy but that's what I expected. Ride report when it stops raining outside.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and of course the ringmaster Innergel most of all. I never dreamed I'd find one in my size, let alone at a reasonable price. I can barely believe it.


----------



## Guest

Loverly!

(even if the tape isn't white!  )


----------



## innergel

toomanybikes said:


> Loverly!
> 
> (even if the tape isn't white!  )


+1

Looks fantastic-alicious!!!!!!!!

You won't notice the weight when you ride it. 

Now, show us the built up Corsa


----------



## r_mutt

great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singlecross

Looks great. Now get out there and ride, rain or no! I want a full ride report on a small MXL and the theorized "harshness" that a small MXL may display. What size tires are you running and what size do you think you could squeeze in there? Photos of tire clearance would be sweet if you're willing. Enjoy...

singlecross


----------



## Guest

For the record - mine easily takes 25's.


----------



## Marz

The tyres are 23c Rubino Pros on the OPs and 23c Open Evo Corsa on the Protons. Hadn't thought about using 25c width except on the old steel rain bike. There seems to be enough room to use 25c on the MXL, so definately good idea when the current tyres wear out.

BTW apropos rain/dirty weather bike, I'm hoping to convert it to 10 speed from DT shifter/7 speed and I'm looking for cheap Veloce or Mirage crankset and ergo levers, if anyone needs to unload any of those components? I've got everything else.

Innergel, I don't think I'll build up the Corsa just yet as I've run out of nice groupsets. Maybe there'll be some closeouts when the new Campy 11 speed is released. Hope to pick up a cheap new Chorus gruppo then as I don't think I'll need 11 speeds for at least... oh....ever.


----------



## PinarelloFan

Both very sweet . I'm alone in not being a lover of chrome forks . Both are killer either way


----------



## cannibal

Marz said:


> Finished the Rashid's small MX Leader just a minute ago and deceide to go with the red tape after all. Officially I'm still waiting for the Centaur BB for Centaur cranks but was told Chorus 111mm will work so I'm waiting for that to arrive. Just can't wait to ride it so I've decided to sideline the De Rosa for awile and am using its Chorus crank and BB.
> 
> Tape is Fizik Microtex which is not the easiest to wrap
> Cinelli Italian bend bars
> Cinelli XE stem
> Centaur (crankset eventually) groupset including seatpost
> Regal (what else) saddle
> Elite Inox cages
> Mavic OP with 2007 Centaur hubs. I'll try my Protons later.
> 
> It feel quite heavy but that's what I expected. Ride report when it stops raining outside.
> Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and of course the ringmaster Innergel most of all. I never dreamed I'd find one in my size, let alone at a reasonable price. I can barely believe it.


Looks absolutely fetching, overall frame performance will outweigh frame weight inmho.


----------



## vlckx

very nice Marz!!
enjoy your new ride


----------



## singlecross

Marz said:


> The tyres are 23c Rubino Pros on the OPs and 23c Open Evo Corsa on the Protons. Hadn't thought about using 25c width except on the old steel rain bike. There seems to be enough room to use 25c on the MXL, so definately good idea when the current tyres wear out.


Most of the roads where I am are cracked and potholed so 25c (or even 28c) tires are a welcome addition to a bike. My thought would be that the larger tires would would soften the ride on a small MXL if needed. A stout steel frame and fork on compliant tires would be nice for my area. Hence my ongoing interest in a small MXL.

singlecross


----------



## barry1021

Marz said:


> Finished Rashid's small 52cm MX Leader just a minute ago and decided to go with the red tape after all. Officially I'm still waiting for the Centaur BB for Centaur cranks but was told Chorus 111mm will work so I'm waiting for that to arrive. Just can't wait to ride it so I've chosen to sideline the De Rosa for awhile and am using its Chorus crank and BB.
> 
> Tape is Fizik Microtex which is not the easiest to wrap
> Cinelli Italian bend bars
> Cinelli XE stem
> Centaur (crankset eventually) groupset including seatpost
> Regal (what else) saddle
> Elite Inox cages
> Mavic OP with 2007 Centaur hubs. I'll try my Protons later.
> 
> It feel quite heavy but that's what I expected. Ride report when it stops raining outside.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and of course the ringmaster Innergel most of all. I never dreamed I'd find one in my size, let alone at a reasonable price. I can barely believe it.


U done great!!

b21


----------



## Marz

Thanks all. You are too kind.

I really appreciate the guidance and support on this forum. I've seen some great bikes here and it's really helped with my choice for components and finish for the build.


----------



## Marz

Well it looks like I will be stripping the MX Leader and transferring the components to the Corsa 0.1. I found the MXL a bit stiff, my perception of course, so I want to see how the Corsa rides.

First problem is that one of the rear dropouts on the Corsa won't let the wheel be fitted. On closer inspection it looks like it's narrower at the entrance to the dropout but opens up after. Could it have been bent, it looks like a strong casting.

Should I file it a bit or get the shop to prise it open a tad? Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## barry1021

Marz said:


> Well it looks like I will be stripping the MX Leader and transferring the components to the Corsa 0.1. I found the MXL a bit stiff, my perception of course, so I want to see how the Corsa rides.
> 
> First problem is that one of the rear dropouts on the Corsa won't let the wheel be fitted. On closer inspection it looks like it's narrower at the entrance to the dropout but opens up after. Could it have been bent, it looks like a strong casting.
> 
> Should I file it a bit or get the shop to prise it open a tad? Has anyone had this problem before?


I had that issue with an older De Rosa that I purchased. My Master Mechanic (Zmudshark) filed it down a bit and its fine. Of course you should make sure it's not out of whack, but it shouldn't take much filing.....

b21


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> I had that issue with an older De Rosa that I purchased. My Master Mechanic (Zmudshark) filed it down a bit and its fine. Of course you should make sure it's not out of whack, but it shouldn't take much filing.....
> 
> b21


Same issue with my rainbow coloured Corsa Extra.

Too much chrome built up in the dropout face.

I put a small grinding wheel in the Dremel. That solved it.


----------



## Marz

I prised it open a bit as it looked as if it had closed up a bit. I've taken the bike for a short ride and it seems to ride well and the rear changes work smoothly. I hope that nothing untowards had been done to that frame.

BTW the threaded steerer was too long so I have spacers installed as the shop didn't have the tool to clean the thread if they cut it. Only temporary until I find another shop. But I don't care right now as I was impatient to build it up. Funny though because the size of the frame, 52, was stamped on it. So maybe not Rashid's fault.

Pictures soon as I think it's the most beautiful thing I've seen in a long time even with the red tape as the bars and levers went on straight from the MXL. I'm a bit of a tight arse so I'll wait for the Fizik microtex tape to wear out before white one goes on. I have to watch my pennies at the moment as things are tight here in Oz too.

Thanks again barry and tmb.


----------



## barry1021

Marz said:


> I prised it open a bit as it looked as if it had closed up a bit. I've taken the bike for a short ride and it seems to ride well and the rear changes work smoothly. I hope that nothing untowards had been done to that frame.
> 
> BTW the threaded steerer was too long so I have spacers installed as the shop didn't have the tool to clean the thread if they cut it. Only temporary until I find another shop. But I don't care right now as I was impatient to build it up. Funny though because the size of the frame, 52, was stamped on it. So maybe not Rashid's fault.
> 
> Pictures soon as I think it's the most beautiful thing I've seen in a long time even with the red tape as the bars and levers went on straight from the MXL. I'm a bit of a tight arse so I'll wait for the Fizik microtex tape to wear out before white one goes on. I have to watch my pennies at the moment as things are tight here in Oz too.
> 
> Thanks again barry and tmb.


Does the fork have a stamp on it?? I am betting if you can find one it doesnt say 52. Hence the issue. As my wife says tho, better to be too long than too short...(oh wait, never mind). 
I used to cut a lot of threads in another lifetime as a commercial HVAC mechanic, and I am not sure what tool they need to clean the threads but I have never threaded a fork....

b21


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> Does the fork have a stamp on it?? I am betting if you can find one it doesnt say 52. Hence the issue. As my wife says tho, better to be too long than too short...(oh wait, never mind).
> I used to cut a lot of threads in another lifetime as a commercial HVAC mechanic, and I am not sure what tool they need to clean the threads but I have never threaded a fork....
> 
> b21


I have.

I can't remember what size die I used.

I took the fork over to a friend's place. Heavy duty mechanic.

We just tried a number that looked close and when we found the right one I brought it home, put the fork in a well padded vise, made a cup of coffee and got to work.

Slow process, lots of oil, 1/4 turn down, 1/2 turn back, repeat as required.

Took a while but worked well.


----------



## r_mutt

Marz said:


> Pictures soon as I think it's the most beautiful thing I've seen in a long time even with the red tape as the bars and levers went on straight from the MXL.



this thread is useless without pictures!!! 


:14:


----------



## Marz

Here's the Corsa 01 after I returned from a windy 80km ride. I need to upgrade the tyres. Maybe Conti 4000, 25s?

Transferred the BB cable guide from MX Leader and discovered it's not quite right. Thanks Rashid.

Can anyone recommend a better one so that I don't gouge the paintwork?


----------



## Guest

Marz said:


> Here's the Corsa 01 after I returned from a windy 80km ride. I need to upgrade the tyres. Maybe Conti 4000, 25s?
> 
> Transferred the BB cable guide from MX Leader and discovered it's not quite right. Thanks Rashid.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better one so that I don't gouge the paintwork?


That is lovely.

Congratulations.

1 thought, back in the day there used to be "sleeve" that was fit over the derailleur cables as they passed under the BB.

Prevented paint rub.

Might be worth seeing if you can lay your hands on some of that.


----------



## DirtyDigglers

*cable guide*



Marz said:


> Here's the Corsa 01 after I returned from a windy 80km ride. I need to upgrade the tyres. Maybe Conti 4000, 25s?
> 
> Transferred the BB cable guide from MX Leader and discovered it's not quite right. Thanks Rashid.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better one so that I don't gouge the paintwork?


I use a Shimano cable guide for both my MX Leaders and my Corsa 01. I have also used the Campagnolo steel cable guide on my Corsa 01. But for some reason it would not work on the MX Leaders. Your best bet is to try and track down a Shimano guide. I believe they came with my frames when i purchased them through GITA. Love the Machines. Personally the MX Leader is the sweetest one you got. Digs


----------



## Marz

Thank you again. It's an embarrassment of riches owning two Merckx bikes, couldn't imagine what it's like for TMB with all his gorgeous Merckx and De Rosa.


----------



## ace70

Marz, just had a look at my Corsa, 

turn the plastic carrier round 180 degrees, fixes the prob. 

And you say you took that carrier off your MXL? Rashid sent me the same one with the MXL and it definitely doesn't fit my MXL, had to go for a shimano thin one, to fit around the giant chainstays.


----------



## HigherGround

The Corsa 0.1 looks very tasty indeed! Nice job! :thumbsup: 

Perhaps this is heretical, but I don't think the red tape looks bad. Sure, white will look awesome, but I like the red too.


----------



## Marz

Thanks for the compliments guys. But i feel unworthy. As ace70 pointed out, I screwed the cable guide in the wrong way so it's actually ok. Thing is I only worked it after buying the shimano guide. Oh well the MX leader needs one. But I do feel verrrry foolish.


----------



## barry1021

ace70 said:


> Marz, just had a look at my Corsa,
> 
> turn the plastic carrier round 180 degrees, fixes the prob.
> 
> And you say you took that carrier off your MXL? Rashid sent me the same one with the MXL and it definitely doesn't fit my MXL, had to go for a shimano thin one, to fit around the giant chainstays.


bingo!


----------



## rdunnenb

I just now happened upon these posts.

I have a 1996 Corsa 0.1 in the vlaanderen color scheme and I have been running Benotto tape that is tri-colored - black, yellow and red (Belgium National)! I think you can still find some on ebay. Someone in Mexico must be sitting on cases of it. Not "cushy" tape by any means but very cool.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Hot, top to bottom.


----------

